# Pannier bolts



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2012)

Four please! The bike is a reasonably modern one with threaded 'oles.

Does anyone have a few bolts lurking somewhere unloved?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2012)

I'm sorry but I have no spares. I think M5 x 16mm should do, maybe a bit longer for the lower pair of screws. If you have a Mr Screwfix nearby, try these...
http://www.screwfix.com/p/socket-button-screws-a2-stainless-steel-m5-x-16mm-pack-of-50/62787


----------



## PpPete (29 Sep 2012)

Almost certainly M5. PM me what lengths you need and I'll see if I've got spares. Usually got most lengths.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Sep 2012)

think I may have 2 longer ones. will check


----------



## HovR (29 Sep 2012)

I've got M5 bolts in 11mm and 16mm length if you want them. Only phillips head though, not an allen head.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2012)

Thanks all, I've hit a bit of a snag, there are no mounting holes on the down tubes behind the seatpost. I'm now scanning the net for an adapter.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2012)

I have just learned of the existence of tortec p clips


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2012)

Fading memory cells suggest there's a seatpost clamp with added rack mounting holes. I might have dreamt it though.

edit: Nope, here it is.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Fading memory cells suggest there's a seatpost clamp with added rack mounting holes. I might have dreamt it though.
> 
> edit: Nope, here it is.



Oooh ta!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have just learned of the existence of tortec p clips


 
have a couple of those as well... what diameter is your stay? (came with a pannier rack I recently purchased, only my bike has the bosses so not used).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

22mm I think, but I just bought some from Evans, partly as an excuse to get some new gloves! I wish I had checked this three first though


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thanks all, I've hit a bit of a snag, there are no mounting holes on the down tubes behind the seatpost. I'm now scanning the net for an adapter.


 
Depending on seatpost size:

MParts  do a good one for about £6 depending on where you buy. Wiggle, UK Bike Store and St John Street all stock


----------



## Mike! (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew, if you are still in need of bolts I can get some for you no problem. We have draws full of them at work!

I'd also use the postclamp rather than p-clips which can damage the frame (even through rubber protection as i found out on an old bike of mine!) If you want P-clips I maybe able get you some of those too.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all your help everyone, I think I have this sorted now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Sep 2012)

go for the "report" your own ad link with explanation and it will vanish without trace!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> go for the "report" your own ad link with explanation and it will vanish without trace!



Huh? I think it's useful to leave threads like this up so they can help out other folk in similar positions.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Huh? I think it's useful to leave threads like this up so they can help out other folk in similar positions.


 
goes to the "sold" forum so it still searches on results - otherwise just ask for it to be locked...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

Oh I see what you mean!


----------



## Norm (30 Sep 2012)

"Bought" rather than "sold"


----------

